# Long Time IMF advocate. Love this place



## mlang_62 (Jun 19, 2015)

Ive had this site bookmarked for as long as I can remember. Ive learned a lot just wish I was able to contribute more in the past couple of years. Ive been a Trainer for 14 years, and within the last 5 years have been working my life away completing college degree (full time), Going through Fire Academy, working as a FF, getting certified as a paramedic, and continuing to squeeze clients in anywhere I could in order to keep that business alive. I can't go more then a day with out lifting, I would go insane if I did. This gave me the great privlage of working out at  some of the craziest times... 3AM!!!! I believe in life you either make it happen or make excuse's. You have to work with what you have period! With that being said I am so damn grateful things have settled down. I looking forward to caching up with some of you as well as getting to know those of you that live eat and breath health and fitness. Im also pumped about having the time and energy needed to put into gym session so and can start competing again.One thing about me is that my response's at times may come across as blunt or rude,  and tell how it is. 95% of the time I am just trying to straight up and honest and helpful. However if you truly believe a response was a personal attack on you... well then you probable deserved it.I love experimenting with a variety of different diets, supps, training programs and styles ext you name it?I will be staring a few logs here shortly pertaining, to a combination of dieting, cardio, tranning, the X factor and my body is reacting to these different aspects as I tweak and modify them. Goal is to get back to 250lbs and maintain around 8 for the present time being. I open to and would love any feed back once I start these. I keep an open mind and enjoy hearing different ppl's prespectives


----------



## animale66 (Jun 19, 2015)

For real - glad to have ya mlang!  

250 @ 8 - Imma wanna see logs and pics for sure!


----------



## Riles (Jun 19, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Guillotine (Jun 19, 2015)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 19, 2015)

Subbed for 250lb of cawk


----------



## brazey (Jun 20, 2015)

Welcome to the community!


----------

